# Ilyushin Il-96



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Flew back to LHR on one of these Russian Ilyushin IL-96. Interesting ....







... it tends to wallow .. wouldn't be good if you suffer from air sickness









Its a three class wide body, 1st class looked very comfortable (and was empty!) buisness class not so comfortable but with reasonable leg-room ... economy had the two extra seats per row not much room from what I could see.

Interior was "functional" ...







... I really liked the personal ventilation system ... each seat had a vent (like a car vent) at face level driven by an electric fan with the air drawn in through holes above the tray table !!!

http://www.aeroflot.ru/eng/company.asp?ob_...o=741&p_no=2025


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Where you been


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Where you been


 I have been in Russia for a week or so ... flew Aeroflot .... not that bad really and half the price of BA.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

JoT, did your Russian fellow passengers applaud after the landing? Gives a bit of an insight into what domestic flights might be like in some places!

Si


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Si said:


> JoT, did your Russian fellow passengers applaud after the landing? Gives a bit of an insight into what domestic flights might be like in some places!
> 
> Si












.... its always a relief getting on the ground in Russia!

The IL-96 didn't handle the wind very well on Friday .... so big applause from the Russian passengers when it got down


----------

